# 2000 s4 sometimes it starts sometimes it dosent



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

6 speed. it cranks strong. soetimes i have to pop start it and it will start fine for 4 weeks in a row, then once in a while .. just cranks and wont tuen over, then i have to push/pop it again.. any ideas?


----------



## owneraudis4 (Jun 20, 2006)

Check your coolant temp sensor on the back side of the engine. If that has gone bad the car could not be reading the correct temp and not start right. had that problem with my car though it would eventually crank over and run pretty crappy for a little while.


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (owneraudis4)*

thanksss


----------



## owneraudis4 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey mark the part is really cheap like 30 bucks my engine was out getting turbos swapped when I had it done so it literally took 30 seconds with the engine out not sure how hard it is with the engine in cause it is right up against the firewall. It is on the passenger side of the engine on the very back side. If you google image search audi s4 coolant temp sensor there is a pic of the part and exact location on an image diagram. According to my mitchell manual at work it takes .3 hours to replace so about 15 min should be pretty simple even with the engine in. Let me know if it fixes your problem.


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (owneraudis4)*

i replaces that coolant temp 2 day.. seems ok i will let the forum know in the next few days how it is working thanks vortex for the help


----------



## owneraudis4 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Mark is it still all good did it premanantly fix your problem?


----------



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (owneraudis4)*

yessir prob fixed proly a good 10 days now of no "bs" thanks for the help guys


----------

